# Paradise Tanager (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 20, 2015)

A Paradise Tanager high up in the canopy in Amazonian Ecuador.







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/400 sec
Aperture: 4
Exposure compensation: +2/3
Flash: Off
ISO: 800
Focal length: 600mm


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2015)

Beautiful. Nicely done Glenn.


----------



## Northbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Lindo pájaro Ecuatoriano, foto es francamente fabuloso.


----------



## rpt (Feb 21, 2015)

Lovely! Were you also high up in the canopy? It looks like you shot it from a similar level.


----------

